# Is your van tested correctly - MOT class 4 or 7?



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I can't believe that I have had my van for 3 years already and it's now due it's first MOT test.

All motorhomes are Class 4, or at least that's what I thought. 

I have seen come correspondence from the DoT/VOSA that says that if you carry non essential camping equipment in your van you are effectively a goods vehicle and should therefore be tested appropriately. In my case, a 5 tonne Autotrail Cheiftain, this would be a Class 7 test.

Up to now I just used my 'van garage for storing the BBQ, chairs etc but more recently I carry my scooter in there and a friend of mine stores his golf clubs in there. Both items could be regarded as "non essential".

So now I have some questions and would like some guidance from the Police/Industry.

The letter from DOT/VOSA makes it quite clear that if I carry a bag of golf clubs in the back of my van I should get my first MOT done after it's first year and every year thereafter and it should be a Class 7 test. 

But, if I assume that all motorhomes are Class 4 and test it as a class 4 would the police stop me for not having the appropriate MOT certificate if when they stopped me I had golf clubs in the back? 

Does anyone know if anyone has been stopped? 

Are there any police online who could shed some light on what they would do if they stopped a Class 4 MOT tested motorhome and found a scooter on the back?

Any help would be gratefully received.

Tony


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Our previous MH was a garage model and once when I took it for a test without the scooter I was told that if the scooter was inside it would have to be a class 7. 
Personally I don't agree as the scooter is part of the equipment I would use for my holiday. 
I think what they are trying to catch are the people who have a conversion for something like motocross bikes where the garage is a large part of the vehicle and the accommodation is to facilitate the main use which is a motor sport support vehicle. 
JP


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MOT*

Hi

I started a similar thread in the summer due to my MOT being due.

I called VOSA who advised I was class 4, despite the weight and size, as I would not be carrying goods on a commercial basis.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Frankly, I think you should take some anti-worry pills & drive your motorhome down to its MoT with Radio 2 on. You may live longer. 

And that's serious advice.

Dougie.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

All motorhomes are classed by VOSA as Class4 , easy to check- next time at your MOT station, take at look at the chart that they must display- it shows all the classes of vehicles and motorhomes are Class4. There may be an issue as to whether a Class4 station can test it though due to the size and weight. I had to take ours to a Class 7 station to get it on the ramp- it is still tested as a Class 4 vehicle though.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Asprn on this. I would add that the test on any legislation is not what the Police, Crown prosecution service, DVLA or anyone else think, it is the decision reached by the courts when considering the facts of each case. That is how the legal profession earn their living. 

Very few pieces of legislation can fit all the possible circumstances. 

In regard to your question on the carriage of goods I think that the fact that the things you carry with you are not for commercial delivery to somewhere or are for your own consumption as in beer, wine and cigarettes would enable the carriage of what is in fact personal goods, CPS would be on a hiding to nothing to take a case to court and those sort of odds do not appeal to them


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This came about because VOSA started to flex their muscles and catagorise MH's over 3500kg with garages as 'Living Vans'. Totally ridiculous of course but if you want to see the correspondance with DFT / VOSA go to the link below and click MOT in the list:
http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/motorhome-faqs.shtml#MOTs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tony

I agree with the others on this, if it's just a motorhome, used for holidays and such, then no problem - class 4. But if you do normally have a motorbike on board, don't take it when having the MOT! 

and you quote the letter - if you carry golf clubs it should be class 7 - that's ridiculous! Surely if that's the case, anybody taking golf clubs with them in their car should have the car MOT'd as a class 7 :?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

As your location is Kent give these guys a ring, Tomsett 01795 841007 They will set you straight. 
Good place to have yuor MOT and get a free hot cup of tea or coffee not from a machine.

They are located near Sittingbourne near to the M2 motorway on the sittingbourne/Maidstone Road.

Andy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Common sense must prevail - a motorhome should be tested as a class 4 vehicle. Just don't tempt fate by turning up at the MOT centre with a garage loaded with scooter, toolkit, golf clubs, generator etc. Clear it out save for a couple of folding chairs and some spare household chemicals perhaps?


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

well my gast has been flabbered do you realy have nothing else to occupy your minds with . just take a chill pill and get on with life . :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that the issue of access is important here as since when does an MOT tester have access to a garage on a motorhome - there is nothing in there that need to be tested and so it is irrelevant as to what is stored in there... just a thought...


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Having read through the Motorhomes.net 2006 correspondence with Rob Haggar the relavant part would seem to be. If your van is over 3.5 ton and you are asked if you carry any goods that you do not need on your travels answer No. They have stated that it is not their job to determine the use to which the vehicle is put.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

It could be a great get out clause for insurance companies!!!!!!!


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Tony - a useful thread for me as I will have my first van MOT coming up in December always good to acquire more knowledge!!

I'll watch out for you on future episodes of Cops with Cameras........... ......just in case :lol: :lol: 

John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> This came about because VOSA started to flex their muscles and catagorise MH's over 3500kg with garages as 'Living Vans'. Totally ridiculous of course but if you want to see the correspondance with DFT / VOSA go to the link below and click MOT in the list:
> http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/motorhome-faqs.shtml#MOTs


The key section from that article (which is not written by VOSA) is;

_The matter has now (17/11/06) been resolved by VOSA who state that it is up to the motorhome owner to declare if goods are to be carried, when submitting the motorhome for an MOT test. If a declaration is made that goods are not carried the Testing Station should accept that the vehicle is a 'motor caravan' and that a Class IV test is appropriate._

and by "goods" they are implying articles which are being carried for a commercial basis as compared to "payload" which are articles carried for use in or with the MH i.e. that includes golf clubs if you intend to play golf from the MH.....

otherwise goods would include spare clothes and food etc, which are not "essential" but are certainly useful!

As Asprn and others say, do not worry about it, MH are Class IV unless they are being used in an exceptional manner for the carriage of items for commercial reward.

There are many things to concern ourselves with, this does not appear anywhere in my list.........

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

That is an interesting link. It finishes with saying if you wish to carry something you're not sure about then obtain legal advice. If they're not sure.....?!?!?

If over 3.5tons with a garage automatically meant Class 7 and was a goods vehicle, then it would have to have been plated and had a tacho from new. Surely any legal definition of goods would be the obvious main point, either you are a scooter salesman or you need it to pop to the shops?!

I also don't quite understand why towing a car or carrying a scooter or even push bikes are not essential to living in a motorhome. How many town centres are suitable for even a medium sized camper, making such additions essential to many?

My camper is based on an offroad truck and doesn't look to many like a camper (at least thats what I keep telling myself when no other campers wave back ), and at 9.5tons with small garage the two different places I've used for MOTing have asked if I carry goods, but one has twice said its for me to tell them what test I want, not for him to insist at all, and that Class 4 is any size of vehicle.

And if you deny them access to an area of the camper they decide they need to look in I'm sure they can refuse to test you.

Dougie's advice is the best though, and if the MOT station insist on Class 7 go elsewhere!


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

In my life Golf clubs ARE essential!!!
D.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had 4 MOTs on our van all carried out at council yards or bus/coach stations. They have all stated that the M/H is a class 4 test even if it does carry anything you wish to take with you for a holiday. You are not carrying goods for for reward.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I had a 'discussion' about this with the Mercedes main dealer when my five ton Hymer needed its first MOT and ended up talking to VOSA. The outcome was, effectively, that if it says 'motor caravan' on the V5 then it is exempt form class 7.

The dealer re-read his information and agreed and did the MOT. Incidentally, it failed because the headlights were set for driving on the right!

P&L


----------



## Stephen campbell (Apr 21, 2018)

tviall said:


> I can't believe that I have had my van for 3 years already and it's now due it's first MOT test.
> 
> All motorhomes are Class 4, or at least that's what I thought.
> 
> ...


I am an MOT tester.

We can only test a vehicle as it is presented regardless what is registered as.

for example. if a customer comes in for a test in a motorhome with non essential camping accessories such as your scooter. then we have to test it as a goods vehicle as you are not coming to us for a holiday arent you. however, if you came to use for an MOT with a motorhome and all the was inside was bedding and cleaning materials. then it would be tested as it is in situ under a class 4 MOT. this will not effect the MOT on the vehicle if you were to go on holiday and have a scooter, golf clubs and any other items in your motorhome. your class 4 MOT will remain valid up until its expiry date no matter what you carry inside to go with you on holiday.

my advice to anyone in your case is to bring your motorhome with minimum items inside as possible. if it is full of camping equipment, then that is fine. a scooter is not camping equipment, although you may wish to take one with you to use on holiday.

I hope this makes sense.

Steve


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

do you realise this thread is 7 years old


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But it's still good info!

And welcome Steve if I haven't already.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And it's a welcome from me too.

I'm sure you can impart some good info here based on your experience.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stephen campbell said:


> I am an MOT tester.
> 
> We can only test a vehicle as it is presented regardless what is registered as.
> 
> ...


That wording I have highlighted does not make sense to me .

Previous quotes on this thread have suggested that DVSA criteria for differentiating between Class 4 and Class 7 are based on whether the items are for commercial purposes - which would make it in law a 'Living Van'

Would you like to comment on the legal aspect of that and not just tell us what you would do?

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Geoff he's a MOT tester giving practical advice from a testers perspective, therefore what he does under direction of his management could potentially impact some of us. 

He's not a legal eagle and should not be expected to get into the line by line detail, that's your speciality.

I have had an occasion to query fleet failures due to what testers said were excessive tolerances on artic 5th wheel linkages, the guys were only following incorrect information given to them by the test centre management. It was the management who interpreted the regulations incorrectly and hadn't updated the testers to the new tolerances. Even at that I had to get the unit manufacturer to provide the new spec for the tolerances.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Geoff he's a MOT tester giving practical advice from a testers perspective, therefore what he does under direction of his management could potentially impact some of us.
> 
> He's not a legal eagle and should not be expected to get into the line by line detail, that's your speciality.
> 
> ...


Terry

I am trying to find out what he is saying are the rules, and certainly the meaning of the words I highlighted are unclear.

We do not know whether he is just a tester or is hbimself management.

I do not know the training regime for them, but I presumed that they all have to take some DVSA(VOSA) course and exam and presumed that would include knowledge of the rules.

Geoff


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome Steve.
All good info


----------



## Mal-53 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the good advice. I have just found this website having recently bought a converted Mercedes Sprinter and the MOT is due.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome Mal - lots of good advice here on all sorts of topics. Hope you join us.


----------

